# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  دانلود نرم افزار بسیار ساده کتابخانه

## mohsen_zelzela00

با سلام
من چند وقت پیش یه پروژه دانشجویی برای یکی از دوستان نوشتم (یه کتابخانه خیلی ساده) حالا اینجا گذاشتم که اگه دوستان عزیز به دردشون خورد از اون استفاده کنند 
دوباره میگم که خیلی سادست
project.zip

data.zip

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

دوستان كسي نظري نداره

----------


## dramirali021

:متفکر:   فقط من نمي دونم data رو بهش اضافه كنم
خيلي ممنون كه اطلاعاتتون رو خالصانه در اختيار ما مي زارين

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

> فقط من نمي دونم data رو بهش اضافه كنم


من منظور شما رو متوجه نمیشم

----------


## محمد سعیدی

سورس کامل ولی ساده برنامه کتابخانه در windows aplication درvb.net بارزرو کردن

----------


## shocraneh

با سلام و تشکر فراوان 
لطفا کمکم کنید .  برنامه شما روی سیستم من بدون خطا اجرا میشود .من با الگو گیری از برنامه شما یک ثبت ساده می خواهم انجام دهم اما خطا دارد .(من قبلا با  vb6 کار می کردم) .
و 
دو سوال : من از کجابفهمم کی از پروسیجر استفاده کرده اید ؟
 @t1
             چیه؟  . .با b هم امتحان کردم نشد .. 
(نام فیلد جدولم    b  است و sql2005 کار می کنم)برنامه من ...
Imports System.Data
Imports System.Data.SqlClient
PublicClass Form1
Dim cn AsNew SqlConnection("Data Source=.;Initial Catalog=a;Integrated Security=True")
PrivateSub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
'Try
IfMe.TextBox1.Text.Length <> 0 Then
Dim cmd AsNew SqlCommand
cmd.Connection = cn
cmd.CommandText = "insert into table values(@t1)"
cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@t1", TextBox1.Text)
cn.Open()
cmd.ExecuteNonQuery()
cn.Close()


EndIf
'Catch ex As Exception
''Beep()
'MsgBox("éلهںٌ ںلéںمں¢ ©ں §©«¢ يں©§ کëï§", MsgBoxStyle.Critical, "ë©ê ںهھں© ک¢ں ¦ںëى")

' End Try
EndSub
EndClass

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

> @t1


  با سلام 
t@ پارامتر های ما هستند که باید به اندازه تعداد فیلد های جدول ما باشند و من که در اینجا از t استفاده کرده ام شما میتونید از هر پارامتر دیگری استفاده کنید ولی نظر بنده این است که از یک پارامتر با نام با معنی استفاده کنید(من اینجا چون خیلی عجله داشتم و باید این کدها را در عرض چند ساعت تحویل می دادم اینجوری کد نوشتم)

----------


## shocraneh

با تشکر .اما مشکل برنامه ی من کجاست ؟....
لطف کنید چگونگی استفاده از پروسیجر ها را نیز شرح دهید

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

دوست عزیز اگه ممکنه متن خطا رو بزارید

----------


## shocraneh

(با عرض پوزش من خیلی عجله دارم )

من مطمئن هستم که خطا مربوط به اتصال vb2008 با sql2005است .زیرا با همین مورد زمانی که با 2003
کار می کردم برایم پیش آمده بود,اشکال از متن SqlConnectionبود (من برنامه ثبت را به طرق متفاوت نوشته ام و مطمئن هستم که کد نویسی مشکل ندارد 
خطا : بعد از کلیک روی دکمه روی 
cmd.ExecuteNonQuery()متوقف شده و
sql exception was unhandled
incorrect syntax near the keyworf 'table' . 
تقاضادارم در صورت امکان یک برنامه ثبت ساده بدون اضافات برایم بگذارید و نام جدول و فیلدش را بنویسید.تشکر

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

نه دوست عزیز اصلاًبه این چیز های که گفتید ربطی نداره

----------


## MAHDIhp_devsq

با تشكر از شما

----------


## saeid69

دست درد نکنه ولی میتونستی کل پروژه رو با 2 تا فرم درست کنی نه چندتا فرم که هرکدوم واسه یه کار جداست .
میتونستی یک فرم به نام اعضا داشته باشی و بعد توی اون همه کارها رو(درج و حذف و جستجو و ویرایش ) رو انجام بدی سعی کن درست بنویسی

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

> دست درد نکنه ولی میتونستی کل پروژه رو با 2 تا فرم درست کنی نه چندتا فرم که هرکدوم واسه یه کار جداست .
> میتونستی یک فرم به نام اعضا داشته باشی و بعد توی اون همه کارها رو(درج و حذف و جستجو و ویرایش ) رو انجام بدی *سعی کن درست بنویسی*


چشم دوست عزیز سعی می کنم که درست بنویسم

راستی شما کدام نرم افزار رو میشناسید که هر 4 عمل را در یک فرم انجام بده اگه معرفی کنید ممنون میشم تا ما هم ایده بگیریم در ضمن این چیزی که من اینجا گذاشتم یک پروژه خیلی ساده دانشجویی بود که من طی 1 ساعت برای یکی از دوستان خودم نوشتم و همین جا گذاشتم تا شاید دوستان هم از آن استفاده بکنند

یا علی مدد

----------


## mohammad502003

سلام به دوست عزیز     mohsen_zelzela00

ممنون به خاطر برنامه کتابخانه ای که گذاشتین 
این چند روزه من خیلی به شما پیغام دادم ولی شما متوجه نشده بودین .امروز گفتم 
بزار توی تایپک براتون پیغام بزارم
چند تا سوال داشتم .امیدوارم بهشون جواب بدین
اول شما این برنامه رو با visual studio 2008  نوشتین یا با  visual studio 2005
دوم این که پایگاه داده اون با چه ورژنی :  SQL 2005     یا    sql 2008

من وقتی برنامه رو اجرا می کنم و می خوام یه عضویت جدید ایجاد کنم  این خطا ظاهر می شه 
( اطلاعات درست را وارد کنین )  من تمام اطلاعات رو درست می زنم .می گم شاید من پایگاه داده رو اشتباهی جای دیگه کپی کردم .اصولا من باید پای گاه داده رو کجا کپی کنم ؟
سوم .من خودم چند تا کتابخانه درست کردم .البته منظور از چند تا یعنی با پایگاه داده اکسس و با استفاده از visual studio 2008    
ولی هیچ کدوم کار نمی کنه .یعنی کد هاش اشتباهه .من این برنامه رو که نوشتم .لینک اون رو براتون می زارم .اگه ممکنه به کد هاش یه نگاه بکنین و اگه شد چند تا کد بهش اضافه کنین خیلی ممنون می شم .
باز هم ممنون .محمد علی

http://www.4shared.com/file/9rkkod4U/_online.html

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

> سلام به دوست عزیز     mohsen_zelzela00
> 
> ممنون به خاطر برنامه کتابخانه ای که گذاشتین 
> این چند روزه من خیلی به شما پیغام دادم ولی شما متوجه نشده بودین .امروز گفتم 
> بزار توی تایپک براتون پیغام بزارم
> چند تا سوال داشتم .امیدوارم بهشون جواب بدین
> اول شما این برنامه رو با visual studio 2008  نوشتین یا با  visual studio 2005
> دوم این که پایگاه داده اون با چه ورژنی :  SQL 2005     یا    sql 2008
> 
> ...



من پیغام های شما رو ندیدم ولی چشم در اولین فرصت به فایل شما نگاه می کنم در مورد این برنامه vs2005 و sqlserver2000 بود

----------


## mohammad502003

سلام 

ممنون ولی من فردا قراره به استاد نشون بدم .پروژه اخر ترم هست . چی کار کنم حالا ؟

----------


## rezahasibi

مرسی خیلی برنامه کم حجم و بسیار مفیدی بود با تشکر
اینم سایت من خوشحال میشم سر بزنید
www.gojgin.blogveb.com

----------


## mohamad.zangane

سلام
چطوری اجراش کنم؟

----------


## nargestia

> با سلام
> من چند وقت پیش یه پروژه دانشجویی برای یکی از دوستان نوشتم (یه کتابخانه خیلی ساده) حالا اینجا گذاشتم که اگه دوستان عزیز به دردشون خورد از اون استفاده کنند 
> دوباره میگم که خیلی سادست
> project.zip
> 
> data.zip


سلام خیلی عالی بود ولی یه مشکلی دارم وقتی بازش می کنم همش ارور می ده ارور ها هم مربوط به ریپورت ها هستش! به طور کامل کانکت می شم ولی متاسفانه وقتی هم اجرا میکنم بعد از اینکه مثلا دکمه ثبت اطلاعات student رو می زنم خطا می گیره و میگه اطلاعات درست وارد نشده! من از visual 2008 استفاده می کنم! میشه زووووووووود کمکم کنیدددد

----------

